# Feeling a little underappreciated?



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 11, 2018)

I'm sure a lot of people feel this way, and I'm also sure no one needs to hear this, but I hate just watching it happen.

I consider myself a somewhat decent artist. I've been drawing animals and scenery since I was 10, and I've even won a few regional art competitions. 

But it seems like the only things anyone ever notices about my art is that one little mistake I've made, and for some reason it's the only thing people point out.

I'll give you an example: I posted what I consider my favourite piece of art to all of my art pages, and got no favourites. I got 2 comments over 7 sites, one stating the absence of dimension in the neck, and the other simply saying I should invest in a scanner.

Like, what the hell!?

And when I advertise, it's worse! My cousin is pretty well known in the Warriors art community and has commissioned, collab'd, even streamed with me to advertise my own art. All sorts of people will be all over the ad, but hardly anyone will ever come and actually check me out. I have a whopping total of 7 subscribers on FA, my main and most up-to-date art page, and 3 of them follow me simply because they know me from here.

And this is not just me ranting about my first-world problems. Art is just a hobby for me; I'm not really affected by this sort of thing besides the occasional wanting to punch a hole in the wall and cuss out my cockatoo. But there are really good artists out there, who rely on their art to pay bills, who STILL never get the attention they should be getting.

So this is probably already a page, but if you feel your creativity is being wasted, post your page here along with some examples of what you do. Come here to look for a new favourite artist/writer/songwriter/whatever else people do, I don't care, just let's please try to reduce underappreciation in the Furry community.


My FA: Userpage of Oakie-Dokie -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
I do mostly sketches and poetry, mixed with a little bit of digital art, novels, and memes (  ).

What do y'all do?


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Jun 11, 2018)

I really like your art style, I don't see a lot of cartoony art on FA 

Anyway, I draw almost exclusively digital art, usually flat-colored stuff but I shade it when I feel like it. I have a very cutesy, cartoony style with soft shading, and I find myself mostly drawing cats. I mean, someone has to even out the canines : felines ratio in the furry fandom, right?

Here is my FA page but I post most of my art on my Toyhou.se. I think you already followed me though.

I also write a lot, but I mostly keep those among my friends.


----------



## Beaknose (Jun 11, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> What do y'all do?


I've found the best way to get attention is just to never stop improving. Sure you won a few art competitions, you've been drawing a while, but really what people tend to appreciate is a drive towards self improvement. Study from photos, study from life, and be open to learning new techniques. The people pointing out the flaws in your work like the lack of dimension in the neck are not trying to get you down I think, it's probably just critique! And critique is just simple advice to help you grow and develop your work.

If you take the critique as advice, and keep working towards improving your work, people will notice and you will start gaining interest and maybe take a few clients. Though if you want to take the super fast, easy route... Just copy the styles of a few popufurs and you'll be set.

Outside of that, I also make sure I'm pretty well spread out over the internet and have multiple galleries to gain some followers from different sites.

Forgot to add:
My galleries are in my signature if you want to see my work.


----------



## Fiorabeast (Jun 12, 2018)

Oh, hi! I think you were the one that made the Doodles and Sketches thread? I really enjoyed that thread a lot and wish more people posted in there...
Anyways, I think you and I have the same problem of pretty much drawing things we like (original works) and people ignoring it because it's not Fan Art or something for people to flock to. 
I do have some comments about your gallery, and about what people told you, but I don't want to derail this thread (if you want to know, you are welcome to PM me).

As for me: I like drawing *animals* (realistic ones is my strongest skill I think...),  though I want to draw some fursonas and other animal characters some time. My _main thing_ is pretty much *anime-styled kemomomimi sexy boys*. Especially *unicorn boys*, which I like drawing but... I'm afraid of drawing that too much because people might get annoyed with it?
 I'm still not good with digital art since it actually makes me tired from staring at the screen so much (but because everyone is doing it, I kind of feel like I have to join the bandwagon). I mostly like doing traditional art but since it's been a while, I only have pencil sketches... 
I can't draw fan art really for some odd reason... though, if I did I wouldn't post it or just lock it due to the art posters and art thieves all over the place.

My FA Page is here as well as being on twitter and tumblr but honestly... I'm thinking about not posting anymore or possibly take down my account, since I recently had a bad mental breakdown pertaining to my worth as an artist, as well as my art and my skills that I just feel like it's not worth showing off my stuff anymore...


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 12, 2018)

@Oakie-Dokie do you plan to improve from there?


----------



## Pompadork (Jun 12, 2018)

Aw man I love your stuff! I totally feel you on the comments thing, even after having an account on stuff like DeviantArt and Tumblr for years it’s still like a light peppering of favorites with a comment every 100 years. .-.

Admittedly I really don’t do a whole lot of furry art but I’m a lot more active on my art Instagram than anything else. (oops)

It’s a weird mix of weirdly specific band art, kids cartoons I yell about and my dumb OCs.

Benzie (@quietinthepeanutgallery) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## Zamietka (Jun 12, 2018)

I have no idea how people get recognized lmao, I bet nsfw and fanarts help a lot

But I get ya with comments, the best possible thing is when you get constructive criticism and encouragement in pretty much the same amount, and it's not that simple unfortunately... Not to mention how discouraging is lack of comments at all :v

I have two regular commenters on dA and  they both drop detailed critiques AND say what they like about the picture, and this alone can make you satisfied. My brother on the other hand always says what's wrong with the picture and it just makes me sad. I tried to tell him that but it didn't work, still if you have regulars that drop mean comments under your art you can point out how that makes you feel.

Of course it would be nice to get more than two comments per picture, but in my case it's probably a fault of lacking fanart and uploading stuff rarely. Feel free to drop by though Furaffinity DeviantArt


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @Oakie-Dokie do you plan to improve from there?


definitely! My most recent improvement (or what I like to call one) is the development of my cat characters. They started off like this:



 
to this:


 
to this:


 
although I guess they're all pretty unrealistic  oof


----------



## Nyashia (Jun 12, 2018)

You haven't been long on FA. Give it some time, keep creating and you'll get more followers! Just be patient. 

I like your Warrior OCs! I also enjoy drawing feral characters. My lions are highly inspired by The Lion King, as I'm a big fan. ^^ I also like to draw feral wolves, foxes and cats. I do mostly digital art. 

Artwork Gallery for Nyashia -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Kopatropa (Jun 13, 2018)

From my experience, it's fanart that gets you attention, as my Bowser art is the only art that gets at least 50 likes on Twitter.

Even offering requests and art raffles brings some eyes to you, regardless of others dislike of requests.

Looking at your art, it's not that bad, but as has been said, people like improvement.


----------



## no no (Jun 14, 2018)

I'm still very new to the site, and in that state where fanart and the occasional raffle are the only things that can get me any attention (anyone know of some popular furry fandoms besides Spyro and HTTYD?). I _really _need to get some commissions before my harddrive gives in on me - the frustrating part is that I don't need much money to _get _a relatively cheap harddrive, it's the complete lack of commissions that is the issue. I'm also hoping to do a raffle when I hit or get near 1000 page views, but... I'm sort of struggling to get there, lol.

Here's my page, I guess. My stuff is all digital, but it runs the gamut from more painted things to really toony/inked things. I improve very fast, if you check out my gallery you'll see that - just look at the images depicting fur, and you'll see I've been studying~ 

I'm gonna watch all of you guys!


----------



## Zeethian the Dragon (Jun 18, 2018)

You're in the same boat as me when it comes to stuff like that. But I do a lot of dragon head art. I'm with you when you say people aren't getting the attention they deserve for making great art because I'm not getting that either. Yes there are indeed tons of great artists out there who deserve way more than what they are getting which makes me sad. I sometimes do free request for those that like my dragons and I let them practice aswell. I'll give you a watch Oakie-Dokie because I understand how you're feeling and your art is to my liking.  Here's my page Userpage of Zeethian -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## tamara590 (Oct 27, 2019)

everyones art is so good here, i dont get why they arent getting more likes. but then theres my gallery:  Userpage of tamara5900 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
i like to draw things that are different from the norm as you can see. i just cant get shading, lighting and backgounds under the knee and drawing with a mouse isnt easy. i really wanna do commisions one day, i saw artists who draw like 5 year olds and they have alot of likes. i dont get that to be honest. then artists like the people in this post barely get any? its a shame. i hope all of you get the recognition you deserve.


----------



## Heppi (Oct 27, 2019)

@tamara590
It really just depends on various things. But the more active the artist is, the better. If the artist just uploads art, it will vanish pretty quick, because there are serveral other images that get uploaded the same time. The people who give a like to these pieces, are just random members who are online the exact same moment it happens. But being active is a good way to get things rolling. If someone wants more comments for example, he just have to do the same thing and comment on other people's art. Not only that! The artist can be active everywhere and I'm not talking about annoying ads. Putting a link in the signature, help other people with their questions. Doesn't matter, really, just be active in some form.

What Kopatropa says is also true. Fan art tends to get more attention and likes. And why is that? Because people have a connection to that idea. If the artist creates something entirely new, no one knows about it of course. Other people and/or fans can build up connection to that thing over time, depending on what it is.

Almost everyone starts at zero. The more active the artist is and the more people can connect to the artist's idea, the more attention he will get.

There are also wrong ways to do it, of course. The artist could pretend to like an idea, just to get attention from the masses. It's good for the masses though, they have nothing to lose! But for the artist, he would've to create something he doesn't actually like. And that's the point where everyone has to decides for themselves. Does one artist prefer to draw the things he likes, or is he simply chasing after the fame and/or money? Some may be lucky to really like a popular idea! They can live out their true passion and can also achieve that other stuff. Otherwise...yeah, that one artist had to choose what he values the most. A new idea can have "success". Sometimes I see people who are super passionated about what they do and I can't help but just to like what they are doing! It could be the most crazy idea.


----------



## tamara590 (Oct 27, 2019)

thanks for the insight on this, i do really love and enjoy the art i make. i wont make art that i dont like or feel uncomfortable with. and likes and such arent mandatory, but it sometimes makes me think that others think my art is ugly or so. i am pretty insecure, so maybe that makes my thinking worse? i do hope i can do commsions one day, so i can make others happy too with some art of their sonas/anime characters they like. and also want to make it my job one day. im really grateful for the tips you gave me, ill try to be more active and see what happens. thank you^^


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 27, 2019)

I have a similar effect with my photography on Deviantart.  I can take an amazing shot, photoshopped enhance it, and get maybe 1 or 2 likes.

Twitter is better.  I do some on pinterest and other platforms.  But yeah, sometimes.es it's a waiting game.  But it is also a numbers game so the more out there you are, the better.

As for NSFW and fanart, that is true, to an extent.


----------



## Heppi (Oct 27, 2019)

Glad I could help with this! I'm also still learning a lot.  The people here are so kind and you find lots of topics with useful tips.

It's really great that you enjoy your own stuff~! I saw many artists who didn't feel that way, experienced ones too!


tamara590 said:


> i am pretty insecure, so maybe that makes my thinking worse?


Not necessarily. There are so many different tastes, there is always a person who likes or hates your art. That is normal.
Try to judge your own art objectively. Look for the things you don't like about them and work on those parts. Try to improve your next drawing there.

Doing commissions is another story though. There is lots of competition out there. And someone has to like you art, right? No one would commission you otherwise. In your case asking for critique and opinions is very important, I think. Doing this for a living would be even more difficult. I'm sure this would be a long road to go. You can be good, but you also have to work fast. You have to learn a lot, all the time. Your goal is to make others happy, whilst living your dream. That's fantastic!  It will not be easy, but you can do it!


----------



## tamara590 (Oct 27, 2019)

ill keep an eye for small things i feel need to be better,and yeah, i can put in my profiel that friendly criticism and tips are welcome. its a good start. its good i dont have a job so i can practice alot. i just sometimes dont have inspiration, haha^^ yeah its would be a perfect goal, make others happy and myself. thanks for trusting in me becoming better *hug* im pretty shy so i barely ask anything or make a post, so its nice that when i do someone tries to help. social anxirty sucks but im glad that there are out there who care. ill do my best and see how it goes. giving up is not in my book^^


----------



## GesuGesu (Oct 30, 2019)

I don't feel particularly under-appreciated, since I know I'm not active enough to deserve so many watchers. However, I did check out your page and your art isn't really giving me that same kinda Oomph impression that I would've expected from your description. I could say that one major factor to getting noticed is simply having that Holy Smokes level art, and I feel that you're still at a beginning level based on what I've seen around FA as a whole.


----------



## DoeDog (Oct 31, 2019)

I feel i am not terribly mediocre (art is mine) but this piece has a couple of comments and 100- views with 700 watchers, I don't know I can have the same NSFW art here and in hentai foundry and the difference is staggering like
FA: 50-100 views, 10-20 likes, mostly no comments
HF: 1K-5K views, many views, a few comments.
So I don't feel like posting as much anymore, don't know what i am doing wrong, is this a site issue of shrinking traffic, did people go somewhere else? is it me the problem?


----------



## tamara590 (Oct 31, 2019)

its looks so good^^ cant believe you barely have any likes. ive seen art that a 4 year old can make and they get likes. i dont understand either, how a good artist like you doesnt get any? everything looks very good. i really like it.


----------



## DoeDog (Oct 31, 2019)

tamara590 said:


> its looks so good^^ cant believe you barely have any likes. ive seen art that a 4 year old can make and they get likes. i dont understand either, how a good artist like you doesnt get any? everything looks very good. i really like it.



Thank you and I feel the same about so many other excellent artists, it's weird, I guess the worst case I've seen is two friends from japan, both animators, really chill dudes, one worked on miyazaki stuff, is well stablished, etc, the other worked on tenchi muyo, they post something 4, 5 likes on twitter, maybe 50 if it blows up, it's like WTF, look at their pedigree, both really nice people, it just I don't know it makes me lose hope.


----------



## tamara590 (Oct 31, 2019)

DoeDog said:


> i dont understand either, it seems like people keep wanting and more, that even great artists barely get any recognition.
> its a shame, cause so many great artists give up cause they dont get any chance. miyazaki and tenchi muyo are BIG things, horrible that they dont get the recognition they deserve. i hope you get more likes and watchers too. even that one picture convinced me that you are a great artist^^


----------



## KiokuChan (Nov 1, 2019)

That's every internet community/art community of any sort. Getting noticed is just extremely hard. There's a lot of people out there.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 1, 2019)

This thread is over a year old since its resurrection. How is it still open?


----------



## DoeDog (Nov 1, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> This thread is over a year old since its resurrection. How is it still open?


 
A necroposting Halloween miracle XD


----------



## XanderBoi (Nov 1, 2019)

I get the feels! -_- But I am here to tell you I like your art. And not because I'm trying to make you feel better. I truly do! You're always gonna have trolls and unwanted critics on the internet. It's up to you whether you let them bother you or not. Keep up the great work! ^_^


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 1, 2019)

DoeDog said:


> A necroposting Halloween miracle XD


And here I thought it was the staff not doing their job, silly me!


----------



## HYNMY (Nov 2, 2019)

I'm HYNMY on FA and youtube  , or hynmyart on other sites and I do animation , illustration , and character and story driven art !


----------



## SheeraArt (Nov 2, 2019)

DoeDog said:


> I feel i am not terribly mediocre (art is mine) but this piece has a couple of comments and 100- views with 700 watchers, I don't know I can have the same NSFW art here and in hentai foundry and the difference is staggering like
> FA: 50-100 views, 10-20 likes, mostly no comments
> HF: 1K-5K views, many views, a few comments.
> So I don't feel like posting as much anymore, don't know what i am doing wrong, is this a site issue of shrinking traffic, did people go somewhere else? is it me the problem?



I am new here and I created my FA gallery just a few months ago and on DA about one year, and I've to admit i was not very active the last time. But it gets me said that artist with drawing skills from ma kindergarten get more attention - I literally get zero attention, or max. a view views and one or two likes.  I'm just at a beginner's level, but this fact make me ask against my will: Is my art so bad that no one is interested in it?

Besides that, I have really a lot of fun  with drawing, i like to see other's artworks - there are really al ot of good artists which doesn't get the attention they deserve (including you, your art is really good ) - and I like to share my art with other people because I know there are one ore two persons around the world  which like one or two of my artworks   But there is actualle that one bitter taste....


----------



## tamara590 (Nov 2, 2019)

i really like your art^^ gave you a watch. i cant understand that nobody likes it. it looks so cool. better then mine, im really shitty at art, haha. i hope people will recognize you more


----------



## SheeraArt (Nov 2, 2019)

tamara590 said:


> i really like your art^^ gave you a watch. i cant understand that nobody likes it. it looks so cool. better then mine, im really shitty at art, haha. i hope people will recognize you more


Thank you so much this makes me feel very good :3


----------



## tamara590 (Nov 2, 2019)

always^^ every bit helps you know. and i like your art so of course i watch you. and you seem very friendly too. im happy to hear that it makes you happy^^


----------



## foussiremix (Nov 2, 2019)

Honestly mood, sometimes when I upload my art, it literally gets ignored while other art I draw gets alot attention.
Not view wise, I don´t care about views, comments and favs matter the most to me. I appreciate all my watchers
Btw looked at yalls art and yall are pretty good artists :3


----------



## tamara590 (Nov 2, 2019)

your art is also good^^ so many good artists just get ignored it seems... its a shame. i gave you a watch buddy


----------



## foussiremix (Nov 2, 2019)

tamara590 said:


> your art is also good^^ so many good artists just get ignored it seems... its a shame. i gave you a watch buddy



Thanks :3

I´ll give you a watch too


----------



## tamara590 (Nov 2, 2019)

awwwh, so sweet, fellow artists gotta help eachother. the small things count^^


----------



## DoeDog (Nov 2, 2019)

tamara590 said:


> awwwh, so sweet, fellow artists gotta help eachother. the small things count^^


It sure does.  I want to see more artists of all levels and just participate and interact and have fun, me I love helping others and giving tips and stuff like that. c: (art me)


----------



## SheeraArt (Nov 2, 2019)

tamara590 said:


> always^^ every bit helps you know. and i like your art so of course i watch you. and you seem very friendly too. im happy to hear that it makes you happy^^


Thank you again^^ this is nice to hear^^



tamara590 said:


> i really like your art^^ gave you a watch. i cant understand that nobody likes it. it looks so cool. better then mine, im really shitty at art, haha. i hope people will recognize you more


Noone's art is shitty   Your art is pretty good :3 As you noticed it I find it really cute (I've to admit that I forgot to watch you o.oi but now I gave you a watch^^)


----------



## SheeraArt (Nov 2, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> Honestly mood, sometimes when I upload my art, it literally gets ignored while other art I draw gets alot attention.
> Not view wise, I don´t care about views, comments and favs matter the most to me. I appreciate all my watchers
> Btw looked at yalls art and yall are pretty good artists :3


Very nice  You've quite nice artworks in your gallery, too! I'll give you also a watch!


----------



## foussiremix (Nov 2, 2019)

SheeraArt said:


> Very nice  You've quite nice artworks in your gallery, too! I'll give you also a watch!



Oh thanks 

gave you a watch too


----------



## SheeraArt (Nov 2, 2019)

tamara590 said:


> awwwh, so sweet, fellow artists gotta help eachother. the small things count^^


Yes, the small things count, and I am very happy about that. This is satisfying to see!


tamara590 said:


> your art is also good^^ so many good artists just get ignored it seems... its a shame. i gave you a watch buddy


I could sy that this is fate. Many artists are outside there as someone mentioned before here, so it is very difficult to get attention, even with advertising. And there are lots of artists posting low quality artworks every day which does it make even more difficult I don't care for watches, likes and so on and I hate betting - this is not my ideology. I am very satisfied if even one likes what I am doing. But sometimes you spend hours of hours in your work and you post it to show what wonderful things you've done, and against your will it hurts that it won't get noticed (even you expected that) by the target audience.


----------



## SheeraArt (Nov 2, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> Oh thanks
> 
> gave you a watch too


Thank you very much :3


----------



## SheeraArt (Nov 2, 2019)

DoeDog said:


> It sure does.  I want to see more artists of all levels and just participate and interact and have fun, me I love helping others and giving tips and stuff like that. c: (art me)


This is a very impressive piece of art. Can you send me a link if you've posted that on FA? I cannot find it in your gallery but I want to have it in my fav list 
Yes, that artists here helps each other very much. I love that to see!

Btw: Thanks for the watch :3


----------



## DoeDog (Nov 2, 2019)

SheeraArt said:


> This is a very impressive piece of art. Can you send me a link if you've posted that on FA? I cannot find it in your gallery but I want to have it in my fav list
> Yes, that artists here helps each other very much. I love that to see!
> 
> Btw: Thanks for the watch :3



www.furaffinity.net: Pirate Captain by DoeDog

Here it is. Right after all the sonic boom fanart c:


----------



## SheeraArt (Nov 2, 2019)

DoeDog said:


> www.furaffinity.net: Pirate Captain by DoeDog
> 
> Here it is. Right after all the sonic boom fanart c:


Thank you very much c:


----------



## tamara590 (Nov 3, 2019)

doedog, i gave you a watch too^^ i was looking for your page


----------



## DoeDog (Nov 3, 2019)

tamara590 said:


> doedog, i gave you a watch too^^ i was looking for your page


thank you c: I realized it would be a good think to include in my signature just in case c: Gave you a watch too


----------



## tamara590 (Nov 3, 2019)

awwh thanks^^ we artists gotta help eachother *hugs* the small things count. and i get to know more artists and their art^^


----------



## SheeraArt (Nov 3, 2019)

tamara590 said:


> awwh thanks^^ we artists gotta help eachother *hugs* the small things count. and i get to know more artists and their art^^


This is how a good community should work^^


----------



## tamara590 (Nov 3, 2019)

exactly^^ helping eachother, make friends, and just be happy and open-minded.


----------



## KiokuChan (Nov 4, 2019)

SheeraArt said:


> I am new here and I created my FA gallery just a few months ago and on DA about one year, and I've to admit i was not very active the last time. But it gets me said that artist with drawing skills from ma kindergarten get more attention - I literally get zero attention, or max. a view views and one or two likes.  I'm just at a beginner's level, but this fact make me ask against my will: Is my art so bad that no one is interested in it?
> 
> Besides that, I have really a lot of fun  with drawing, i like to see other's artworks - there are really al ot of good artists which doesn't get the attention they deserve (including you, your art is really good ) - and I like to share my art with other people because I know there are one ore two persons around the world  which like one or two of my artworks   But there is actualle that one bitter taste....
> 
> View attachment 74409 View attachment 74410


I think attention in most cases has almost nothing to do with art quality. It has a lot to do with people being able to find you. You don't just run into various artists all the time, there are so many out there. Most people will go unnoticed. Posting a lot and consistently can help but even that isn't everything. Some people are good at social media, advertising, and getting their name and work out there. I think that's all that recognition really indicates.. and again that's not anyone's fault really. It's a vast sea of people out there.


----------



## Heppi (Nov 4, 2019)

KiokuChan said:


> I think attention in most cases has almost nothing to do with art quality. It has a lot to do with people being able to find you. You don't just run into various artists all the time, there are so many out there. Most people will go unnoticed. Posting a lot and consistently can help but even that isn't everything. Some people are good at social media, advertising, and getting their name and work out there. I think that's all that recognition really indicates.. and again that's not anyone's fault really. It's a vast sea of people out there.


So true. 
When I search for art, I can only look for things I already now about. The rest is just random. Person X could create the most amazing art, but I can't look for it on my own. Being active is just really important. Creating art and uploading it is simply not enough to get noticed.


----------



## Inkstars (Nov 4, 2019)

Yeah I get the same thing, actually. I see artists with fricken amazing coloring skills, but they have some wiiiiiiiiiildly off anatomy in some part but because it's ~sexy~ or rendered to death, they get a pass? I don't know. Then I make a tiny error, and the world is like O_O FIX THAT.  Just keep plugging I guess! Keep posting, keep improving. Advertise on FA. Try to build an audience on socials, know it's just going to take time!


----------



## tamara590 (Nov 4, 2019)

this.
it really is a shame that some artists get criticized like that while others get praise for basically the same thing. and the socials thing is sadly not easy for everyone, so that makes it harder for some artists to get more noticed. gave you a watch inkstars^^


----------



## JesterKatz (Nov 14, 2019)

A bit late to the party, but I don't know if underappreciated is the right word for it. For me anyway. But there are times it can feel discouraging. I do get some faves/likes/etc. once in a while, and while receiving them are appreciated, it's a rather hollow praise to me.

I know that, ideally, you should do art for the sake of doing art. But when you upload something that only gets a cough, while other artists get a lot of attention, it does prick at the self-esteem a little.

Perhaps I am envious, and usually it does motivate me. But there are times it can be highly demotivating too; if nobody cares, then why should I?

Again, ideally art should be done for the sake of doing art. But it's an empty and lonely feeling, when you upload and share your art, only to see others get attention and praise.


----------



## BossRabbit (Nov 16, 2019)

I haven't drawn this seriously in 15 years so most of my trouble is getting back into it, but I'm also notoriously against skeletons and are never patient enough to make them. I've been forcing myself to do it and it helps, but I really want to get better and be able to draw more complex poses and details.

It makes me ashamed to have to use references because I feel like such a dirty cheater when I do it.


----------



## Keefur (Nov 16, 2019)

I just don't worry about it.  I just keep try to improve and mostly do promotional stuff for different cons for free.
I work in photoshop and do mostly parody stuff making things "Furry".  Here's one of mine.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Nov 17, 2019)

*"Feeling a little underappreciated?"*

It's more than just a little. I've been posting my doodles and badly drawn art for how many years now and I haven't experienced any growth or support save for a few other artists that have supported me and I genuinely thank them (they get personalized private art on the reg). And to be honest, I don't know why I bother to keep these accounts because I know I'm just screaming into the void but I'm doing the same thing everyday and I'm expecting something to change. 

I've already deleted everything off my Deviantart, my Furaffinity, my Twitter, my Reddit, and even most of my posts on these forums. The only place that I found that I sort of enjoy is /ic/ on 4chan but you're anonymous so it doesn't really help. At least, people respond and it doesn't feel like I'm talking to myself all the time. 

I know that I could do things to boost myself (fan art and porn but I can't stand drawing either anymore because I realized how vapid it all was). I can't even stand to look at my own art anymore. I don't feel like I'm in an art community. I feel like I'm a stranger among a group of people. And to be honest, I have a lot of contempt for the artists that are doing better than me. I also have contempt for the fans. Aside from the few that I can count on one hand, no one ever helped me when I was a nobody. And now that I'm popular, you're gonna pretend to care? I don't think so. I don't need anyone and I don't need their help.


----------

